# Self Defense



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Scissors in the center console, Maglite velcroed to door jamb, "pocket knife" in the door pocket. Not about to be a sitting duck for anybody.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Scissors in the center console, Maglite velcroed to door jamb, "pocket knife" in the door pocket. Not about to be a sitting duck for anybody.


Real Marines use knife hands


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Real Marines use knife hands
> View attachment 177752


Prove it.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Scissors in the center console, Maglite velcroed to door jamb, "pocket knife" in the door pocket. Not about to be a sitting duck for anybody.


All useless if attacked from behind. The scissors may be useful for cutting anything wrapped around your neck, but in the ensuing struggle you'll most likely sever your own carotid artery.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Not when theyre sticking out of a would be attackers temple.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't plan to leave this world soon...

Let them try me..

Ever tried to extract yourself...

From a pissed off monkey...???

Rakos


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Your best bet for attacks from behind is pepper spray


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

The best defense is NOT to drive for Uber IMO


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

A good white castle fart will ward off any would be attackers. No need for weapons.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

A combination of handguns that you can easily draw while seated both left and right handed is ideal. Left hand draw is for right side of car and backseat, or directly forward out driver window. Right hand draw is for driver side carjacker or directly behind seat towards driver side door in the rear. A hammerless revolver can be shot through your clothes or at contact distance if needed without malfunction. Shooting through the driver seat is an option. Brakes, accelerators, steering wheels are important for gaining initiative. Point shooting technique is important due to the seatbelts and the close quarters. You need to be able to shoot without extending your gun into the reach of anyone else.

A knife in the door isn't a bad touch either.

I don't want to fill my car with pepper that will make me unable to drive and equally as incapacitated as a perpetrator who might actually be immune to the effects.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

I've always felt a weapon is a cowardly way to fight. No offense. Call me dumb or whatever but I've always fought with my bare hands. I can cause enough damage without a weapon. I don't need one.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Gun. If you don't need a gun, you don't need a weapon.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I've always felt a weapon is a cowardly way to fight. No offense. Call me dumb or whatever but I've always fought with my bare hands. I can cause enough damage without a weapon. I don't need one.


I have no interest in fighting. Only surviving. Cowardly or not, a fair fight is one that I don't want to be in. I want to win. I aim to avoid fights as much as possible, but to be able to end one if I end up in one.

I'd resolve a fight with my bare hands if I felt I was capable, but I don't see that scenario as too likely. At 125 lbs and without much muscle mass, I'm not likely to win a brawl against most folks who are likely to start one here in the USA. No half-starved, unarmed Somali pirates trying to jack cars around these parts. The average male in the USA weighs around 195 lbs.

And good luck defeating an adversary with your bare hands if they are standing 10 yards away with a firearm.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I have no interest in fighting. Only surviving. Cowardly or not, a fair fight is one that I don't want to be in. I want to win. I aim to avoid fights as much as possible, but to be able to end one if I end up in one.
> 
> I'd resolve a fight with my bare hands if I felt I was capable, but I don't see that scenario as too likely short of being attacked by children or women. At 125 lbs and without much muscle mass, I'm not likely to win a brawl against most folks who are likely to start one here in the USA. No half-starved, unarmed Somali pirates trying to jack cars around these parts. The average male in the USA weighs around 195 lbs.
> 
> And good luck defeating an adversary with your bare hands if they are standing 10 yards away with a firearm.


You have the right idea. I'm NFL sized, but I can't guarantee I can win a fight against a random person. You don't know who these people are or what they're capable of. Being big doesn't give you as much protection as you think, easy enough to just make sure they have partners or weapons before they attack me.

The important thing to do is try to discern an attacker's motivation. If he wants the car, just get as far away from the car as possible and leave the keys. If you think he wants you, you might be better off taking the keys and chucking them, then he knows he's going to be stranded after he does whatever he's planning on doing and that wasn't part of the plan.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I've always felt a weapon is a cowardly way to fight. No offense. Call me dumb or whatever but I've always fought with my bare hands. I can cause enough damage without a weapon. I don't need one.


One on one is a lot different than being jumped by a group. Always gotta plan for the worst. I will be the one going home at the end of the night.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a good size knife on my door pocket and pepper spray I keep right near my crotch


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

"My Little Friend" lives in my door pocket. If I have to hop out suddenly I can take him with me. At dawn I cover him up with an unassuming plastic shopping bag.

When a male pax sits directly behind me I lean a little further forward.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Scissors in the center console, Maglite velcroed to door jamb, "pocket knife" in the door pocket. Not about to be a sitting duck for anybody.


LOL, Ruger LCP in my left pocket


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> LOL, Ruger LCP in my left pocket


DeSantis holster?


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I have no interest in fighting. Only surviving. Cowardly or not, a fair fight is one that I don't want to be in. I want to win. I aim to avoid fights as much as possible, but to be able to end one if I end up in one.
> 
> I'd resolve a fight with my bare hands if I felt I was capable, but I don't see that scenario as too likely. At 125 lbs and without much muscle mass, I'm not likely to win a brawl against most folks who are likely to start one here in the USA. No half-starved, unarmed Somali pirates trying to jack cars around these parts. The average male in the USA weighs around 195 lbs.
> 
> And good luck defeating an adversary with your bare hands if they are standing 10 yards away with a firearm.


We are not talking about someone ten yards away. We are talking about being in an Uber car. There is a very small chance that anyone can survive if the attacker has a gun in the car. We are not in a position that we can protect ourselves if the attacker pulls a gun to our head, even if we have a gun, it's highly unlikely that we would be able to pull our gun for self defense quick enough before our brain splatters everywhere. If the barrel is pointing to my head there is probably nothing to do but surrender. I have a license to carry, I just don't see a way any of us can predict that someone sitting behind us is going to pull a firearm.
Now a normal fight on the other hand. I don't want to toot my own horn but I just don't need a weapon. I usually try to avoid fighting anyway unless it's self defense.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> We are not talking about someone ten yards away. We are talking about being in an Uber car. There is a very small chance that anyone can survive if the attacker has a gun in the car. We are not in a position that we can protect ourselves if the attacker pulls a gun to our head, even if we have a gun, it's highly unlikely that we would be able to pull our gun for self defense quick enough before our brain splatters everywhere. If the barrel is pointing to my head there is probably nothing to do but surrender. I have a license to carry, I just don't see a way any of us can predict that someone sitting behind us is going to pull a firearm.
> Now a normal fight on the other hand. I don't want to toot my own horn but I just don't need a weapon. I usually try to avoid fighting anyway unless it's self defense.


use evasive mauves, He don't want to die either, speed up to crazy Prius Red mode speed, crash yo shitt, wreck his world

I'm going down, you going down *****hh


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

As long as this monkey is driving...

They better pray...

They don't f#&# with me...

I have an accelerator pedal...

That gives me life...!

Rakos


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I've always felt a weapon is a cowardly way to fight. No offense. Call me dumb or whatever but I've always fought with my bare hands. I can cause enough damage without a weapon. I don't need one.


Or whatever!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

So Tr4vis...

What's your take on this...

Nasty Uber hack...?

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> use evasive mauves, He don't want to die either, speed up to crazy Prius Red mode speed, crash yo shitt, wreck his world
> 
> I'm going down, you going down *****hh


This^^^

Someone is attacking me in my car?

How you like this head on collision mother ######?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Rakos said:


> So Tr4vis...
> 
> What's your take on this...
> 
> ...


Honestly, I was a secretly part of the hack.

I am purposely sabotaging Uber.

Soon I plan to create a new exciting ride share called _Dryft_. It will directly compete with Uber and Lyft.

It will be *AWESOME*, or as the millennials say *EPIC!








*


----------



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

MarcG said:


> All useless if attacked from behind. The scissors may be useful for cutting anything wrapped around your neck, but in the ensuing struggle you'll most likely sever your own carotid artery.


Heck a gun is useless if attacked from behind.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Tr4vis...your incorrigable....8>)

Actually...kinda thought...

It might have been D0n...8>)

Butt...you never know who they are...

That is the interesting part of the story...

Did anyone notice that...

They figured out who it was...

And contacted them to get them...

To delete tbe data and cover it up...???

THAT IS EXTRAORDINARY...!!!

Why not just go to the FBI...

With that info...???

Maybe it was inside job...?

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Tr4vis...your incorrigable....8>)
> 
> Actually...kinda thought...
> 
> ...


Awesome post!


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Awesome post!


Too smart for a monkey


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Tr4vis...your incorrigable....8>)
> 
> Actually...kinda thought...
> 
> ...


Why do you think I fired the chief security officer? Was it because he was on to me? Was it because he was incompetent? Did I set him up?

Did I get a cut of that hacker payday?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Too smart for a monkey


Haven't you seen...

Planet of the Apes...???

Ceasar is my cousin...8>)

Rakos


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Crow bar between my seat and door. You never know when it'll come in handy.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

If only Chuck Norris drove Uber.
We could all get the definitive methods.
“In the heart of the ranger, he never knows the danger
Of desperate men with nothing left to lose”.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I have absolute confidence in my trunk monkey. Look him up on YouTube.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Honestly, I was a secretly part of the hack.
> 
> I am purposely sabotaging Uber.
> 
> ...


Sign me up!!!!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Scott Thatcher said:


> Heck a gun is useless if attacked from behind.


I can easily point a gun behind me, so therefore I can easily shoot behind me. Try holding a toy gun in your left hand and pointing it into your back seat. However, I've not been able to master the technique of punching or stabbing someone in the back seat, especially without taking my seat belt off.

A knife could be useful in the case of being strangled from behind though.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

If only this driver had *anything*~


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> If only this driver had *anything*~


The thing is you're in such a bad position and are being overpowered, and you can't turn around.
Even if he had pulled out a knike, there's a good chance he misses, or doesnt get a very good stab, and it can easily be taken from him and used against him.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I have to admit, this video is what made me choose Pepper Gel. Not much aim needed to get passenger sitting directly behind the driver, to be effective~








Cableguynoe said:


> The thing is you're in such a bad position and are being overpowered, and you can't turn around.
> *Even if he had pulled out a knike*, there's a good chance he misses, or doesnt get a very good stab, and it can easily be taken from him and used against him.


I have to agree. I know a guy that was stabbed 11 times in the back, and he thought the stabber was punching him. A knife doesn't stop an attacker immediately.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> If only Chuck Norris drove Uber.
> .


Fun fact:

Chuck Norris was never aware of the filming of Walker, Texas Ranger.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> We are not talking about someone ten yards away. We are talking about being in an Uber car. There is a very small chance that anyone can survive if the attacker has a gun in the car. We are not in a position that we can protect ourselves if the attacker pulls a gun to our head, even if we have a gun, it's highly unlikely that we would be able to pull our gun for self defense quick enough before our brain splatters everywhere. If the barrel is pointing to my head there is probably nothing to do but surrender. I have a license to carry, I just don't see a way any of us can predict that someone sitting behind us is going to pull a firearm.


Why have a license to carry if you believe using a weapon is cowardly?

You could be attacked by someone outside the car. They could be at any distance. One common method of assaulting a person in a vehicle is to box them in with another vehicle first. Even someone in the backseat on the passenger side is going to be hard to punch if they have a ranged weapon. If you ever get outside of the car for any reason (to help with luggage, to use the restroom, etc.) then having carried while in the car will be useful for anything that might happen once you are no longer in the car. The person who attacks you may not necessarily be your passenger. It could be someone trying to attack your passenger, too.

A small chance of surviving if attacked by someone with a gun in the car? That seems rather defeatist. I personally bet on myself over some random half-bit in the back seat. I practice for these sorts of things. My hunch is that most of these guys barely think through what they are doing, which is why they put themselves in these risky situations to begin with,

I'd take my chances shooting back over surrender any day. You are in control of the half ton of steel.

I've got bubble mirrors to see the whole back seat. Self defense inside the car seems more defensible than on the street, because on the street you cannot see behind you and if someone is behind you, you cannot put them on equal footing by taking advantage of their inertia. You will know the acceleration you are about to impart, he will not. I'd like to see anyone hold a gun steady on target while in an auto accident. On the other hand, you will expect it and assuming you don't injure yourself severely in an accident, you will probably be able to shoot him before he can even recover. The best thing is, chances are a guy who attacks you in your car is not wearing a seat belt. And if he is seat belted in, he probably wouldn't be able to see me drawing my gun either with the seat in the way.



> Now a normal fight on the other hand. I don't want to toot my own horn but I just don't need a weapon. I usually try to avoid fighting anyway unless it's self defense.


In addition to self-defense, coming to the aid of a third party who is suffering an unprovoked attack is also a good reason to be armed. If that unprovoked attack is out of punching distance, a ranged weapon can make the difference between saving a life and being unable to react in time, or sacrificing yourself fruitlessly.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Why have a license to carry if you believe using a weapon is cowardly?
> 
> You could be attacked by someone outside the car. They could be at any distance. One common method of assaulting a person in a vehicle is to box them in with another vehicle first. Even someone in the backseat on the passenger side is going to be hard to punch if they have a ranged weapon. If you ever get outside of the car for any reason (to help with luggage, to use the restroom, etc.) then having carried while in the car will be useful for anything that might happen once you are no longer in the car. The person who attacks you may not necessarily be your passenger. It could be someone trying to attack your passenger, too.
> 
> ...


Too many what ifs. That's what we are arguing. What if this and what if that. I really would feel stupid aurguing back in what if situations.
I can handle myself without a weapon. I don't need a flashlight to make someone eat from a straw. I really don't wanna talk about my past experiences because I'll look like a liar. I don't need a weapon at all.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Fun fact:
> 
> Chuck Norris was never aware of the filming of Walker, Texas Ranger.


First ever Reality Show! lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I've told this story here before, so sorry if you've heard it
When I was in college I drove cab in San Francisco on Thursday, Friday and Saturday nite from 6pm to 6am. This was back in the early 80's.

Got a flag in the Financial District at about 10pm. Dude got in, and before I could even drop the flag, showed me a revolver in his right hand. I thought he was gunna rob me, and I had my small wad in my shirt pocket and I started to reach for it. He told me to just drive. I did. He told me to go to the docks - a dark and lonely spot where bodies have been found floating before.

Time slowed to a crawl, but my head was speeding. Then I got mad. Really really angry. I remember thinking "Ok, you SOB, I'm going to hell tonite, but YOU ARE GOING WITH ME."
I hit the gas slowly, so he didn't notice that we were speeding. Finally he said, 'slow down', at that point time slowed to a crawl. I found a telephone pole, and at the last second tweeked the steering wheel just enough. I don't remember the crash. I had broken ribs, broken nose and lost a front tooth.

Cops told me in ER that he went through the windshield and was critically injured (I remember being disappointed). They kept asking me if I hit the pole on purpose, I insisted that I was upset and just made a mistake. I later learned that the gun went off, that there was a bullet hole in the door about four inches in front of me. Probably upon impact.

Dude had a long criminal history of violence. He ended up a quadriplegic. His criminal career was never the same after that I imagine.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Fun fact:
> 
> Chuck Norris was never aware of the filming of Walker, Texas Ranger.


Fun fact:

When Chuck Norris was born, the only person who cried was the doctor. Never slap Chuck Norris.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Been meaning to see if telescopic batons are legal...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> Been meaning to see if telescopic batons are legal...


Those are illegal in California.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Those are illegal in California.


What a shame. 
Guess I'll just stick with this:


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Those are illegal in California.












says who?


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 178068
> 
> 
> says who?


Lmao


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with pepper spray gun?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Too many what ifs. That's what we are arguing. What if this and what if that. I really would feel stupid aurguing back in what if situations. I can handle myself without a weapon. I don't need a flashlight to make someone eat from a straw. I really don't wanna talk about my past experiences because I'll look like a liar. I don't need a weapon at all.


Having more tools gives you MORE options, in case of all the what if situations happen. You can always have a tool and choose not to use it. You can't use a tool you didn't bring.

What if nothing happens? Better to have something and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Having more tools gives you MORE options, in case of all the what if situations happen. You can always have a tool and choose not to use it. You can't use a tool you didn't bring.
> 
> What if nothing happens? Better to have something and not need it than need it and not have it.


Some people just don't need weapons.
"What if" you fight this guy with your bat...


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Some people just don't need weapons.
> "What if" you fight this guy with your bat...


You'd have to create more distance and look at his head while swinging the bat for his knee. Oh and hope you make contact before he closes the distance.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Scott Thatcher said:


> Heck a gun is useless if attacked from behind.


shoot thur the seat


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> A combination of handguns that you can easily draw while seated both left and right handed is ideal. Left hand draw is for right side of car and backseat, or directly forward out driver window. Right hand draw is for driver side carjacker or directly behind seat towards driver side door in the rear. A hammerless revolver can be shot through your clothes or at contact distance if needed without malfunction. Shooting through the driver seat is an option. Brakes, accelerators, steering wheels are important for gaining initiative. Point shooting technique is important due to the seatbelts and the close quarters. You need to be able to shoot without extending your gun into the reach of anyone else.
> 
> A knife in the door isn't a bad touch either.
> 
> I don't want to fill my car with pepper that will make me unable to drive and equally as incapacitated as a perpetrator who might actually be immune to the effects.


Dude, you're back!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

If your going to have a gun on you, you want something with a short barrel. For shooting at arms length a snubnose revolver is ideal.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I've told this story here before, so sorry if you've heard it
> When I was in college I drove cab in San Francisco on Thursday, Friday and Saturday nite from 6pm to 6am. This was back in the early 80's.
> 
> Got a flag in the Financial District at about 10pm. Dude got in, and before I could even drop the flag, showed me a revolver in his right hand. I thought he was gunna rob me, and I had my small wad in my shirt pocket and I started to reach for it. He told me to just drive. I did. He told me to go to the docks - a dark and lonely spot where bodies have been found floating before.
> ...


Great story!! The cops didn't ask you about the bullet hole?


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Great story!! The cops didn't ask you about the bullet hole?


Old School Cabbies! Nice


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Great story!! The cops didn't ask you about the bullet hole?


No, they TOLD me about it.
I didn't put it there.
They knew who put it there.
What questions would they have to ask ME?



mark_mark said:


> Old School Cabbies! Nice


I made good money, but holey crap ... what a job.
My favorite fares were the hookers. Never had any problem with them; we were both out there doing 'customer service'. They always tipped well and never gave me any crap.
Had a couple of girls that would hire me for blocks of time, like from 8pm to midnight and pay up front for me to be where they wanted me when they wanted me there. If they had a client scheduled from 8 to 9pm at the Fairmont Hotel, she would want to walk right through the lobby and get in a car at 9pm. No waiting. The doorman wouldn't let a hooker hang in front trying to flag a cab (and he was prolly the one that called her in the first place for the guest). If she said "be there at 8pm" that means 8pm, not 8:03. I could do short runs while she was working, but had to be there on time.
I just had to get it clear that ALL I am is a driver. Not a collector. Not a body guard. Just a driver. 
I was young, and learned a lot about how to deal with people. Different types, different situations ... it was a real world and very useful education.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> No, they TOLD me about it.
> I didn't put it there.
> They knew who put it there.
> What questions would they have to ask ME?
> ...


Old School SF! nice


----------



## Swerves (Nov 16, 2017)

Spray inside a closed vehicle is awful. It's no fun and you'd better be prepared for what you're going to do next, when your eyes are watering, your face burns, and it's hard to breathe. The video with the guy behind him was awesome, BUT the guy had his door open and the driver sprayed out of the vehicle, which was parked, and he was quick about exiting the vehicle himself. 

In my experience, my two thumbs are my best defense. I'm not squeamish about getting in close, quick, and getting into the eyesockets. I do carry my clevis hook-in-a-sock (always have) but let's be real, in a situation INSIDE the vehicle I would have no room to swing. 

If you are familiar with your weapon, use it if you have to. I am familiar with spray, I don't like it, I don't want it in my car, it sucks. I am also familiar with having to use my thumbs (not while in a vehicle) and I'm more comfortable using them- no need to reach for something, not much clean-up, and unless he's got a knife in his hand ready, getting in close works to your benefit.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

mark_mark said:


> LOL, Ruger LCP in my left pocket


On the LCP, don't you have to rack the slide, and chamber a round or it's useless? And having a hot weapon in the door pocket sounds like an accident in the making.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> On the LCP, don't you have to rack the slide, and chamber a round or it's useless? And having a hot weapon in the door pocket sounds like an accident in the making.


Hot. If you have the safety on you'll be fumbling with it when you need it. Lock your car and trust your training.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

You must have an LCP2. The original has no safety.

So, my thinking is, sightlines, and collateral damage. I don't want to shoot up the 750 and certainly don't want bystanders hurt, nor do I want to mop blood or innards out of my car. I love my LCP and my 1911 R1. But I think carrying while driving is not a good idea.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> On the LCP, don't you have to rack the slide, and chamber a round or it's useless? And having a hot weapon in the door pocket sounds like an accident in the making.


I carry it "hot" in my left pant pocket so it does not print. I have trained to draw the pistol with my left hand. The gun is designed to be carried loaded safely, it does not have a safety, and I perfer


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> You must have an LCP2. The original has no safety.
> 
> So, my thinking is, sightlines, and collateral damage. I don't want to shoot up the 750 and certainly don't want bystanders hurt, nor do I want to mop blood or innards out of my car. I love my LCP and my 1911 R1. But I think carrying while driving is not a good idea.


Mine has no safety. If it comes down to my life or an assailant's I am not going to care what my interior looks like.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Mine has no safety. If it comes down to my life or an assailant's I am not going to care what my interior looks like.


I just want to come home safe, my baby and wife wants me to come home safe... I train, and train, and train


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mark_mark said:


> I carry it "hot" in my left pant pocket so it does not print. I have trained to draw the pistol with my left hand. The gun is designed to be carried loaded safely, it does not have a safety, and I perfer


My training in carrying taught me that ALL THREE of these three rules MUST be broken AT THE SAME TIME for there to be an accidental discharge with injury, if you abide by just one of these rules there will be no injury:

1) Don't load the weapon until you intend to use it,
2) Don't put your finger on the trigger until you have acquired a target and are ready to shoot,
3) Always point it in the safest direction.

Now, loading and carrying is NOT a violation because you are 'using it'. I wouldn't carry a gun that couldn't be carried 'hot', that is ready to use. Point and shoot is all I wanna have to do. No fumbling with racking a round or messing with a safety.
Point, squeeze, loud noise ... repeat as necessary.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Since I drive a full size SUV I've installed the Acme 7 Passenger Ejection Seat. Easy to use instructions are included with each purchase.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> My training in carrying taught me that ALL THREE of these three rules MUST be broken AT THE SAME TIME for there to be an accidental discharge with injury, if you abide by just one of these rules there will be no injury:
> 
> 1) Don't load the weapon until you intend to use it,
> 2) Don't put your finger on the trigger until you have acquired a target and are ready to shoot,
> ...


drivers don't realize things happen very quickly, criminals will kill you, but It won't stop me from making a living


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mark_mark said:


> drivers don't realize things happen very quickly, criminals will kill you, but It won't stop me from making a living


Nope, killing me wont stop me from making a living either.
It's against Uber's TOS to die behind the wheel.

Learn to work the saxophone
I play just what I feel
Drink Scotch whiskey all night long
And die behind the wheel

Walter Becker, founder of Steely Dan
Rock on Steely Dan.

Read more: Steely Dan - Deacon Blues Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Scissors in the center console, Maglite velcroed to door jamb, "pocket knife" in the door pocket. Not about to be a sitting duck for anybody.


If where you drive you need this stuff you are not making enough to warrant driving for Uber.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I've always felt a weapon is a cowardly way to fight. No offense. Call me dumb or whatever but I've always fought with my bare hands. I can cause enough damage without a weapon. I don't need one.


Riiiiiiiiiiight.

There is no such thing as a fight. There is an attack. Period. A fight is a chosen, choreographed affair that has been mutually decided upon by professional athletes. Outside of that a fight is two idiots who can't act like adults and "W_anna step outside because I wanna prove my dick is bigger than yours_".

A "fight" as in a street fight, is never a fight. It winds up being a grappling affair by two idiots who may toss a punch or two, then realize that neither of them learned much about fighting from all the MMA they watched on TV or from chop-sockee movies, so they end up like a pair of thrid graders tussling on the ground.

What we are talking about here is an_ attack_. Pure and simple. In fact, it is a criminal attack upon a driver who will have the presumption of innocence because unless you're a complete moron (or one who claims to get in fights and do damage all the time), you don't sign on to Uber to get into fights. You're motive, therefore, is to simply transport a person/persons from point A to point B and get paid. Period.

So...a "fight" in or around your Uber is a dynamic critical incident in which the driver is attacked illegally by a passenger who has just become a criminal, i.e, an _attacker_.

"I don't need no gun, I don't need no weapon cuz I am all tough and blah blah blah...." Okay goober, you live that fantasy.

The very nature of self defense as a driver, strapped into a seatbelt, places you at a "_restrained positional disadvantage_" from any attack from behind.

At best, you may have one arm, most probably your right arm with which to fend off blows or to stop a knife attack from the side or from behind. Unless you're extremely lucky, or being attacked by a ******ed third grader...you're not going to be _effective_ because guess what...you're still trying to control a 3,000lb vehicle without getting yourself killed. And oh yeah...you can't throw an effective punch with any real power behind it from a "_restrained positional disadvantage_". You can throw a decent back hand blow, but not if the aforementioned ******ed third grader has used his unrestrained arms to take control of that arm.

So, then what is an effective defensive tool?

An firearm that can be accessed by the left hand and fired into the attackers side, head, or whatever part of their anatomy that can be indexed upon.

If you are attacked while driving, you are not in a fight. You are in a position where you are literally defending your life against a deadly attack, not only deadly to you but to innocent motorists or pedestrians around you who might be struck by your vehicle while you are in a purely defensive mode/action.

How do I know this? Why am I an "expert" on this? I was a cop for 27 years. I have very specific training and experience in self defense law, tactics, techniques, and more than all of that...I have seen the effects where the rubber meets the road.

The automobile is one of the most perilous places in which one can be attacked because of the restrained nature you are in while controlling the automobile. A manual choke from behind is extremely perilous because unless you have already been trained in a technique (and a couple exist) in how to index and use a firearm to defend against it....then you are limited in how to defend yourself. The best way is to have a small, sharp knife which can be accessed by either hand with which you jam it into the attacker's arm and literally rip down the deep tendons and muscles of the arm. This, not only will cause "extreme and paralytic pain", but it is also cuts the muscles and tendons that control the arm and hand. This is called a "mobility kill". It is messy, gory, repugnant, and you will be covered in the blood of your attacker...but guess what...an attack is seldom pretty.

The worst place to try to learn new skills is in the middle of an attack.

Wax on about what a tough guy you are because you might have got into a scrap on the schoolyard when you were in third grade, but the reality is that a defensive weapon, properly employed is the one sure way to defend yourself in against a criminal attack.

Yes, in the academy and in dozens of training classes over the years we learned all sorts of defensive tactics and compliance techniques that are fast, dirty, effective, and work...but in an automobile, the dynamic of the incident changes all those things we learned into little more than useless bits of info that "won't work in this situation". CS or pepper spray is useless because inside a vehicle you WILL get the fill effect of the spray you try to use on an attacker...so throw it away.

Even though I am retired, I still carry a full sized defensive firearm, a second backup of the same caliber, and not one, but two knives which can be accessed by either hand....and a 500 lumen strobing tactical flashlight. The flashlight is an effective tool to blind an attacker in some circumstances, especially with the strobe.

*This is what I carry now:*








*As opposed to all the crap I used to have to carry at work.*


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> A good white castle fart will ward off any would be attackers. No need for weapons.


Add some WH chili and you'll leave them gagging for breath as they scramble to escape your car.


----------



## Bigdog702 (Apr 26, 2016)

I open carry everywhere. Tripple retention holster right hip. Over 2000 trips and haven't had an issue with Uber or a passenger yet. Do get a occasional weird look, and sometimes catch some flak when dropping at the airport, but no big problems, if I get deactivated, oh well, not like this is a full time gig anyway. I think the fact they see I am armed as soon as I get out of the car to open the door for the pax, any idea of attacking me leaves their mind. They could pop me as soon as they get in my car I'm sure before I could even clear the holster, but something is better than nothing.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

How about using your car key?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

istravisthewizardofoz said:


> If where you drive you need this stuff you are not making enough to warrant driving for Uber.


Anything can happen at any time, it all comes down to being ready.



Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 178068
> 
> 
> says who?


The cops in my family.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiight.
> 
> There is no such thing as a fight. There is an attack. Period. A fight is a chosen, choreographed affair that has been mutually decided upon by professional athletes. Outside of that a fight is two idiots who can't act like adults and "W_anna step outside because I wanna prove my &%[email protected]!* is bigger than yours_".
> 
> ...


Was all this writing necessary? You need a hobby or something. All that garbage can be said with a few words.

"I have been a police officer for 27 years and I disagree with you based on my experiences. Carrying weapons is not a cowardly act but a survival act because in an uber it won't be a fight, it would be protection from an attack. "

That's how it's done. Plain and simple without the long stories, the name calling, and the narcissistic cop attitude. You grumpy old fart you.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a Taser in my center console, but really, we are all kind of defenseless if a person wants to hurt you, they can.... Hopefully we don't run into a homicidal maniac....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I've always felt a weapon is a cowardly way to fight. No offense. Call me dumb or whatever but I've always fought with my bare hands. I can cause enough damage without a weapon. I don't need one.


I grab my pistol with bare hands.
Light quarter sticks of dynamite with bare hands 
I agree


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

ready for anything! I trained for years, (oorah) Some nights I wish I was back in the fight


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Was all this writing necessary? You need a hobby or something. All that garbage can be said with a few words.
> 
> "I have been a police officer for 27 years and I disagree with you based on my experiences. Carrying weapons is not a cowardly act but a survival act because in an uber it won't be a fight, it would be protection from an attack. "
> 
> That's how it's done. Plain and simple without the long stories, the name calling, and the narcissistic cop attitude. You grumpy old fart you.


Negative junior. Yes, garbage such as your drive by snark postings are the simplistic blurbs of the uneducated and untrained. When one states a fact, or an opinion based upon training and experience, the reader should know where it comes from and how the information is validated.

Your lack of attention span and lack of comprehension is not my problem. Your failure to learn from the experience of others is a failure to mature.



UberBastid said:


> No, they TOLD me about it.
> I didn't put it there.
> They knew who put it there.
> What questions would they have to ask ME?
> ...


I used to love the old school cab drivers on my beat, not the FOB gypsy rats, but the Yellow and Discount types. They knew where all the new dope houses were before we did, and would spill the beans in a hot second knowing that we would "fail to see" some minor traffic infractions.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MercDuke said:


> I have a Taser in my center console, but really, we are all kind of defenseless if a person wants to hurt you, they can.... Hopefully we don't run into a homicidal maniac....


I drove taxi with my trusty taser...

By my side all the time...

Only problem I had was...

It died a long slow unused death...

I guess that's a good thing tho...8>)

Rakos








PS. Another KOKO pic...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Frisco85132 said:


> Negative junior. Yes, garbage such as your drive by snark postings are the simplistic blurbs of the uneducated and untrained. When one states a fact, or an opinion based upon training and experience, the reader should know where it comes from and how the information is validated.
> 
> Your lack of attention span and lack of comprehension is not my problem. Your failure to learn from the experience of others is a failure to mature.
> 
> I used to love the old school cab drivers on my beat, not the FOB gypsy rats, but the Yellow and Discount types. They knew where all the new dope houses were before we did, and would spill the beans in a hot second knowing that we would "fail to see" some minor traffic infractions.


Yea, cops and cabbies got along pretty well back then. I drove for Yellow.
I came upon a young cop in trouble once. I was in the Tenderloin. Cop had his back up against a brick building with four people surrounding him. They had sticks and clubs, he had his hand on his sidearm and was warning them. I pulled a U turn and stopped with my high beams flooding the scene.
I used to carry a break apart que stick. I jumped out with the heavy part. They couldn't see me as the light was too bright. I kept tapping it on the fender of the car and yelling warnings at them the same as the cop.
We kept that Mexican standoff going till help got there and they ran off.

I got a business card that night with a Sgt's name on it and a "if you need anything, call me."


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, cops and cabbies got along pretty well back then. I drove for Yellow.
> I came upon a young cop in trouble once. I was in the Tenderloin. Cop had his back up against a brick building with four people surrounding him. They had sticks and clubs, he had his hand on his sidearm and was warning them. I pulled a U turn and stopped with my high beams flooding the scene.
> I used to carry a break apart que stick. I jumped out with the heavy part. They couldn't see me as the light was too bright. I kept tapping it on the fender of the car and yelling warnings at them the same as the cop.
> We kept that Mexican standoff going till help got there and they ran off.
> ...


He must have been a stone cold rookie. If you are faced with a person, especially more than one person, armed with an impact weapon your hand better damned well be on the gun. Of course, it better be on the gun as it is aimed at the nearest threat as you're getting ready to blow them out of their shoes.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> Your lack of attention span and lack of comprehension is not my problem


I believe I summarized all that crap that you wrote pretty well. Without the narcissistic garbage that you wrote again. You didn't get my post real well. Talk about "lack of attention span" and "lack of comprehension". You are a real "educated" old fart! Please school me on how to be just like you when I grow up! I've always wanted to be an ex policeman that drives Uber. I need a lot of education for that. Please educate me!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Frisco85132 said:


> He must have been a stone cold rookie. If you are faced with a person, especially more than one person, armed with an impact weapon your hand better damned well be on the gun. Of course, it better be on the gun as it is aimed at the nearest threat as you're getting ready to blow them out of their shoes.


You make an example of the biggest one...

And if that doesn't slow them way down...

You REALLY have a problem...8>O

Rakos


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> No, they TOLD me about it.
> I didn't put it there.
> They knew who put it there.
> What questions would they have to ask ME?
> ...


I heard a similar story yesterday. Will look to see if I can find a link.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> No, they TOLD me about it.
> I didn't put it there.
> They knew who put it there.
> What questions would they have to ask ME?
> ...


Found it.

https://kfiam640.iheart.com/content/2017-11-25-la-teen-fights-knife-wielding-carjacker/

LA Teen Fights Knife-Wielding Carjacker
posted by Miranda Moreno - @mirandali - 1 day ago

A man in hospitalized in critical condition after car jacking a 19 year old woman in Pomona.

34 year old Jesus Mercado forced his way into her BMW sedan held a large knife to her chest and forced her to drive at speeds over 100 miles per hour. The victim, who wishes to remain anonymous, ultimately crashed her car into a tree and Mercado was ejected.

The woman was taken to the hospital with minor injuries. Mercado was arrested on suspicion of attempted murder, kidnapping, and carjacking.

The struggle began when the woman noticed a disabled vehicle and pulled over to help Mercado near South Garey Avenue and 60 freeway.

Read more at CBS News Los Angeles


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I believe I quoted all that crap that you wrote pretty well. Without the narcissistic garbage that you wrote again. You didn't get my post real well. Talk about "lack of attention span" and "lack of comprehension". You are a real "educated" old fart! Please school me on how to be just like you when I grow up! I've always wanted to be an ex policeman that drives Uber. I need a lot of education for that! Please educate me!


Hitting the _+Quote_ button is not the same thing as reading, comprehending, and understanding what was written. You're out of your depth in a mud puddle here kiddo. Every time you type and hit ENTER you merely show how little that actually is.

Remember the old saying that "It is better to keep your mouth shut and let people think you're an idiot, than to open it and remove all doubt". That's especially true of the low information poster, such as yourself, here in the digital age.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> Hitting the _+Quote_ button is not the same thing as reading, comprehending, and understanding what was written. You're out of your depth in a mud puddle here kiddo. Every time you type and hit ENTER you merely show how little that actually is.
> 
> Remember the old saying that "It is better to keep your mouth shut and let people think you're an idiot, than to open it and remove all doubt". That's especially true of the low information poster, such as yourself, here in the digital age.


I didn't hit the _+Quote_ button. When I wrote the word "quoted" I actually meant that I quoted the summery of your garbage. I didn't mean that I actually clicked quote. I'll make it easier for your alzheimer's diseased brain to comprehend and switch quoted to the word summarized.

You're out of your depth in a mud puddle here "grandpa". Every time you type and hit ENTER you merely show how little that actually is.

Remember the old saying that "It is better to keep your mouth shut and let people think you're an idiot, than to open it and remove all doubt". That's especially true of the low information poster, such as yourself, here in the digital age.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Frisco85132 said:


> He must have been a stone cold rookie. If you are faced with a person, especially more than one person, armed with an impact weapon your hand better damned well be on the gun. Of course, it better be on the gun as it is aimed at the nearest threat as you're getting ready to blow them out of their shoes.


Yea, there was a lot about that whole scene that bothered me, but, of course, I never got any explanations. 
I never asked either.
He was young ... still shiny with that 'new cop' smell. Where was his TO?
Why was the he alone? Most, especially at night, were partnered up.
Where was his car? He was on foot, in the 'Loin - at 10pm. Hell, I wouldn't do that - even armed.
Something wasn't right, but ...


----------

